# Dennis the Menace Sling Shot (toy)



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I just stumbled across this.

Has anyone seen one of these or used one ?

I find the pouch / release mechanism rather unique.

LINK


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot seem to get the link to open. Based on the picture, it looks like that big black rubber piece is the pouch?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

LINK updated. Try now.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I found it a very interesting way of holding the ammo. The ammo appears to be 'clamped' in between the forks of the pouch (for lack of a better word).

What I really like is the 're breakable' cans. Pity 3/8" steel would tear them to bits.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Real neat toy, that "pouch" seems cool I bet someone could make one for steel by making that general shape and putting a small magnet on it...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Real neat toy, that "pouch" seems cool I bet someone could make one for steel by making that general shape and putting a small magnet on it...


Neat idea, but I get the feeling the ammo would stay behind and the bands / pouch would pull forward without it. I would also be very worried about it not releasing and then coming back at you.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah that too, I'm fine with my little piece of leather


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Although, I do have a magnetic pouch? Same kinda xonxe


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Concept*


----------

